# picked up a Key West Stealth



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

I love making ugly boats look like new. The blue on that bass boat look sbetter than new. Good work


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks its hard to tell but there is glitter in both the blue and silver.








here is a before picture of the bass boat.


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

That stealth is a great boat for crossing open water and still floats shallow for its size (10" or so). Brand new that was about a 20-25k boat. I had one for a couple of years and it fished great. The only thing I minded was the non skid has a concave pattern that took longer to dry off, which was only an issue if you are going out every morning and don't have time to dry the deck with a chamois. Looks like a good find!


----------



## GoldSpoon (Jun 14, 2012)

Thats a nice boat..... but I have to ask, how much cash went from yours to theirs?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

I will just say I paid well under 3k


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Congratulations.....Thats the deal of the year.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice find.... you got a great boat at a killer price


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

> I will just say I paid well under 3k


great. now I'll give you 3k for it. good? lol


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

lol yeah Plans are to fish it for now and fix it up. I just wished I lived closer to the coast is all.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Nice find. That is really going to be fun around summer time for running the beaches. It will also be a great IRL boat...


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

Well the motor runs great but jumps out of reverse and clunks hard into forward. The mechanic is reccomending a new lower unit from sei out of Tampa. Anyone hear of them good or bad?


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

> lol yeah Plans are to fish it for now and fix it up. I just wished I lived closer to the coast is all.



What part of Otown are you in? I am in Orlando as well. I went out with a friend on new years day that has a key west stealth. It was my first time ever being on one. He has a 115 yamaha with a jackplate and the boat has trim tabs. Performs really well for its size. Ran around 38-39 mph fully loaded with gear and two anglers around the 250lbs mark each. The boat still floats pretty shallow considering. I think you will be happy with it.


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

I live near maitland, I am hoping to have it back this Friday and will start the break in process of the lower unit this weekend.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

SEI has good stuff one of the few non OEM company's I will use!


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

got the boat back on sunday. I have a break in period of 15 hours. I made it to 5 hours last night and can cruise around at 3500 rpm. This thing is so smooth and nice to ride in. gonna continue the break in period then take it our to the lagoon in a few weeks.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

Nice work on that bass boat and score on that KW.

How is it performing now, assuming you're through the breakin period?


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

IM UP TO 8 HOURS ON THE BREAK IN. I GOT THE GPS WORKING THEN RAN OUT OF TIME TO FINISH WORKING ON GETTING THE FISH FINDER TO WORK. THEN i GOT SICK LAST WEEK SO I HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO MESS WITH IT MUCH. I MAY GO OVER TONIGHT AFTER WORK AND RUN IT SOME MORE.


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

ALSO IT IS LOOKING LIKE I MAY BE SELLING IT SOONER THAN LATER. i HAVE A WEDDING COMING UP THIS YEAR AND THE MAIN REASON OF GETTING THE BOAT WAS TO RESELL. IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED LET ME KNOW VIA PM. i WILL MAKE A FORMAL FOR SALE THREAD SOON BUT THE BOAT IS LOCATED ON A BOAT LIFT ON LAKE CONWAY IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO CHECK IT OUT IN PERSON


----------



## sickz284u (Mar 8, 2012)

What are you looking for price wise?


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

Pm sent


----------



## Thomas1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Please PM price and contact info.
Thanks


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

I have tested the trolling motor and it is good so I will be getting batteries this week and mounting them and wiring up the trolling motor.


----------



## 06_silverado (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted it up on craigslist today. there are new updated cleaner pictures on the add.
http://orlando.craigslist.org/boa/3702826851.html


----------



## Ryan Anderson (Apr 9, 2017)

Did you end up selling the boat?


----------

